# Parameter neu einlesen



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Anwendung bei der ich ein Popupfenster öffne und diesem bestimmte Parameter übergebe, wenn ich auf einen Button klicke. 
Der Parameter aus einem Textfeld wird übergeben und alles funktioniert wunderbar. Nur wenn ich das Popupfenster wieder schließe, den Wert im Eingabetextfeld ändere und anschließend durch drücken des Buttons wieder das Popupfenster öffne, steht immer noch der alte Wert drin.

Ich glaube, ich muss die Instanz des zuerst geöffneten Popups erst zerstören, bevor ich ein neues öffne?

Wie funktioniert sowas oder was mach ich falsch?

Danke, Daniel


----------



## WeirdAl (22. Jun 2007)

Hi,
das hört sich für mich so an, als ob der Wert in im Session-Scope oder application-Scope liegt. Wenn Du einen neuen Wert bei einem erneuten öffnen eines Fensters haben willst, dann lege den Wert im request-Scope ab.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

Wie das?

Also ich habe einfach ein TextField
dann einen Button mit einem Actionlistener, nach dem sich das Popup öffnet.
Das TextField wird nach drücken des Buttons ausgelesen und der Wert dann als Parameter in die URL des zu öffnenden Popups eingetragen...


----------



## WeirdAl (22. Jun 2007)

Hi,
arbeitest du mit ner JSP, Servlet, JSF, Struts? Wobei wenn Du explizit einen ActionListener erwähnst, könnte es eher JSF/Struts sein (heute iss mein Tipptag *g*)

Jedenfalls ist es bei JSF zB so, das Du Formulardaten an Beans übergibst. Diese Beans "bewegen" sich in verschiedenen Scopes wie zum Beispiel request oder session. Wenn Du die Webseite aufrufst initialisiert das Bean das entsprechende Textfeld mit setTextFieldValue(). Wenn zuvor ein Wert eingetragen wurde, indem zB ein Formular, dass zuvor ausgefüllt und abgeschickt wurde wieder aufgerufen wird, dann werden die alten Wert wieder übernommen. Wenn dies nicht so sein soll, musst Du dein Bean in den requestScope "umstellen" oder die Bean, sobald sie ihre Aufgabe erfüllt hat, aus der sessionMap rauswerfen.

Cu
Alex


----------

